# noobie here



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello everyone, I joined this forum because I'm looking for friends who enjoy keeping fish as a hobby;-) . My family used to keep fish when I was younger, but then it kinda died off....not sure why, but I've always loved fish and have dreamed of possibly having my own small business, selling to local pet stores and just to people in general. Just something on the side I suppose.

As of right now I have absolutely nothing. Not a single tank, and I would go out and get one today but I'm waiting to get an apartment right now, so that wouldn't be a good idea.

I'm just curious as to anyone's advice on where to start (type of fish, live-bearer/egg-bearer, size of tank) etc.....plus I'm just looking for people to start talking to as well . Thanks


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello  I just recently started, myself. 

It all began with a single sick betta that I found in a dirty cup at the store. Now I have a 2g with that first betta in it, 5 g with a female betta in it (still deciding on exactly what kind of tankmate I want for her) and I am in the process of planning out a larger tank for the living room.

Lots of knowledgeable folks here, so you should find yourself up to your ears in helpful information, soon


----------



## Countryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

How's it going?

First piece of advice I can give you, when you do get your living arrangements in order and can get your fist tank is to get one as large as you can. A larger tank is more forgiving about little mistakes and the stocking options are more numerous. That said, though, it may not be practical to get a 120 gal. tank in an apartment where weight may be a concern...

Second piece of advice, RESEARCH! Do as much research as you can! Oh and avoid any pet store that tells you that you can put an oscar in a ten gallon tank with guppies!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Start with the largest tank you can afford and have space for and a small 5-15 gallon quarantine/hospital tank. Larger tanks are more stable and oddly enough easier to care for than small one. Bigger tanks also give you more options. Take a sample of your tap water to the LFS and have it tested for pH, dH, kH etc. Its much easier to match fish to water conditions than vice-versa. A good LFS will test water for little or no money. Find a good local fish store (no dead fish in tanks) and find out if they have Bio-spira or Stability. Think about what you want out of your tank. Do you want a "wet pet" to eat out of your hand? Do you want a beautiful "picture perfect" scene with color and motion? Do you want to watch fish give birth or guard and raise young? Once you know what size tank, water conditions, and desired type, you can start researching specific fish. You can get the tank and "fishless cycle" it while you are deciding on fish. Or wait and buy nothing until you know exactly what you want and cycle quickly with bio-spira or stability. Definitely read up on the nitrogen cycle. 

If you want to breed fish, talk to the LFS about what they need and what they pay. Where I live most only give store credit, which will keep you fish fed but not make a profit. Look at aquabid.com and see what is selling well. Join the relevant organization(s). Theres an American Livebearer Association, an American Cichlid Association, An American Guppy Association, etc. Try to find a local club and go to meetings. Its hard to make money in fish. I would say keep the fish you love, take good care of them and they will breed. When you rehome the fry, you will find yourself in business whether you wanted to be or not. But know that hobby-business expense are now only deductible against hobby-business revenues, so its not a tax dodge anymore. But don't worry about paying income tax on fish revenue, you will spend more than you make.

Good luck and welcome


----------



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks for the advice....i'll definitely look into all of it....except what exactly are Bio-spira and Stability?


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

They are cycling aids, that help speed up the process of establishing the nitrogen cycle in your tank. I used Stability, and liked it.


----------



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

alrighty thanks...i'm sure i'll have more questions later once i'm established


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Hacket, that is a really cute picture for your avatar. What kind of fish is it?


----------



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

it's called a discus fish. it's a kind of cichlid...it's actually my favorite kind of fish!


----------



## Countryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

hacket said:


> it's called a discus fish. it's a kind of cichlid...it's actually my favorite kind of fish!


A favorite, but a hard fish to keep! They like soft water conditions!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

emc made a very good point. Most people just dive into breeding fish and really have noone to supply. If you're really interested in breeding fish, generally live bearers are the easier route to go. That said, most live bearers are readily available and won't get you much of a profit. Then again, breeding fish really shouldn't be about the profit, not least because you won't make very much at first .

Zebra danios and kribensis are relatively "easy" to breed egg layers, but again, widely available. Which is why you should breed fish for the right reasons; the pleasure of keeping the fish . It can be disappointing when you spend more on keeping the fish, food, rearing fry, than you do when you go to sell them. You seem to have a healthy interest in fish and learning about them. That's the best kind of start, or restart, in your case .


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

When I started I didn't have a clue what I was doing, was just in the garage one day and pointed at an old 20g long and said, i'm gonna get fish. It's been a year since starting with that bare tank and since I've gotten 4 more tanks and learned alot about keeping fish. The biggest thing to know, as mentioned, is the nitrogen cycle and preferably fishless cycling. If your interested in breeding I've found that shell dwellers are great for breeding, I've got that original 20 long redone with very fine sand, rocks and shells for Lamprologus Multifaciatus. Unfortunatley over the past week I realized my breeding female is missing but she did give me 30-40 fry in the time I had her. I haven't planned on any breeding I've done, it just sort of happened. The first two fish I got were guppies and both came pregnant, in fact I've had the same strain of guppies for a year. My 55g african tank has recently produced 5 featherfins and I now have a clutch of leleupi wiggling in the bottom of a cave. I haven't tried to breed any of my fish though I've been somewhat successfull. You probably shouldn't expect alot from breeding fish so far as making money is concerned, it would probably be best to do it for the fun of it.

Ohh I've heard a number of people mention Convicts as being very fun to breed, they're incredible parents and if I remember correctly don't require a huge tank, though it's been a while since I read that


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Breeding fish is unseally just a hobby. Maybe you could get enough money from them to buy food or treats or something.

COnvicts are very easy to breed and don't need a large tank. But everybody breeds them, usally by accident, and all the lfs's have them, and useally don't trade them in, because all theirs are spawning as well. They are nomally bred for a food for other fish...lol


----------



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

yea i should probably clarify that i'm not going to attempt breeding for a living. i'm actually going into the IT field, however, i have always wanted to own my own fish store on the side. it may be something i look into in the future, as once i start i'm surely going to start experimenting with breeding


----------

